# Lowrance HDS7 gen2 or Elite 7HDI



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

I have narrowed my search to these 2 units, but can't find a good "side by side comparison" of the two. What is the real difference between the 2 units. I am really new to the electronics part of this. Also what do the transducer numbers mean? 50 vs 80? I will be on inland lakes for the most part. I am looking to upgrade my plain old lowrance x125 fish finder to a chartplotter/gps/finder unit. Does the HDS7 gen2 do all that the Elite 7HDI does or vice versa? I just can't make heads or tails of it with all of the letters involved...lol. DI, SI, Sonar, Broadband, Hybrid Dual Imaging, HDS, Downs scan, Side scan, Structure scan, Lake insight, HD maps, etc. 

If you guys had the choice between these 2 units, which would you choose and why? (not including cost).

Thanks, I'm ready to pull the trigger (while the wife is still letting me)!


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I bought elite7 hdi but I want it for sonar only. I would buy the hds gen2 if it was going to be my main/only unit. The 50 or 83 is used for deeper water 200khz for shallow water. The 455/800 khz is for down imageing good for 300'. The hds modle has side imageing, elite 7 dosen't. I know there a guys with more knowledge on here and will reply


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Call Lowrance Customer Service. Those guys and gals are very helpful and will spend as much time as needed to answer and suggest anything about the different units.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

you'll want the 83/300 transducer. The only real big thing b/t the 2 is side scan (SI) on the HDS. Given that you'll be fishing inland lakes. I would get the HDS, you'l be able to home in on structure to the sides of the boat with out having to directly run over it with the Elite. Also you'll be able to make your own structure maps of the lake with the HDS


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

spectrum said:


> you'll want the 83/300 transducer. The only real big thing b/t the 2 is side scan (SI) on the HDS. Given that you'll be fishing inland lakes. I would get the HDS, you'l be able to home in on structure to the sides of the boat with out having to directly run over it with the Elite. Also you'll be able to make your own structure maps of the lake with the HDS


Spectrum...is it 83/200 or 300? Does the HDS have Down Imaging like the Elite?

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

oopps, yeah 83/200. and yes the HDS has down imaging. One thing you'll need to know is if you want down Imaging/side imaging on the HDS you have to get the ones that say HDS with structure scan LSS-2. Because the HDS by itself only comes with 1 transducer dedicated to just sonar. With the LSS bundle you get a 2nd transducer that is dedicated to down scan/side scan. With out the LSS bundle your just getting a over priced gps/sonar combo.
As far as the elite, the 1 transducer that comes with it does the sonar and down imaging.


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Spectrum!

But if I get the HDS TOUCH model, it comes with everything i would need for DI & SI? Am I reading this right, the HDS Touch has the LSS-2 stuff built in?

Reason I ask is that I found an HDS7 Touch and an HDS7 w/LSS-2 Bundle for the same price. I think the touch is advertised as built-in...Any body know for sure?


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

You have to have the structure scan transducer.

Looks like you made up your mind on HDS but that is the way I would go. I bought an elite 5 at bps due to a good deal and didn't think I needed the structure scan...then I fished with a friend from OGF who had it and I am now kicking myself. Get the hds now even if you can't get structure and add it later. You can't go wrong.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep what fishman said, you don't need the whole kit with the touch but you still need the LSS-2 transducer.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Since questions are being answered.....can I run a touch with the LLS1 and get the downscan?


----------



## 68rocks (Aug 2, 2013)

Spaniel235 said:


> Since questions are being answered.....can I run a touch with the LLS1 and get the downscan?


 I read somewhere that the LSS1 will work with the HDS gen2's & touch and from what I could gather, the LSS2 is for deeper water? Sorry I don't know for sure, but have been doing a lot of research and remember seeing that.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info....


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Spaniel235 said:


> Since questions are being answered.....can I run a touch with the LLS1 and get the downscan?


Don't know too much about that, so I did a search. Looks like it will work but some sites say you need a adapter to get the best signal quality or something. I'd call lowrance on that one, or maybe someone else will chime in.

In my opinion if your forking over $1500+ on a fish finder, get the stuff it's supposed to run with. A $200 transducer ain't nothing.

Don't get me wrong I'm a cheapo too, but I don't like complicating things too much.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's not being a cheapo....that's money to be spent on other equipment.


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry bud, wasn't trying to poke yea. you'd just be spending 80-100 bucks on the adapter, and my only concern would be if it would work as good as the LSS-2. 
Like I said don't know much about that.


----------



## Jason Pelz (Mar 6, 2012)

I have the lss-1 on my HDS8 gen 2 and the structure scan image sucks IMO. I wouldn't waste the time installing anything other than the lss-2. That is one of my planned upgrades for this year for my boat.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

There's a real good thread on Walleye Central about the 1vs 2. You have to go back a couple of pages to see it.


----------

